# Can Blue pairs produce red babies.



## jerryd (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi,
I have a pair of blue bar Frillbacks, their parent colors unknown. Can a pair of blue bars produce red babies? Is so how does that happen?
Thanks,


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

If your speak of recessive red then yes. If your speak of ash red that come in the bar, check, and t pattern patterns then no. Recessive red is just that, recessive, both parents are able to carry one factor of it without showing it. When they breed 25% (theoretical,statically) would recieve a double factor of the gene thus showing it as red.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Also there are other modifiers like Indigo and some bronzes that will turn a bird to look ash red. 

The reason you will not get an ash red bird from two blues is because ash red is dominant to blue, If the bird had ash red in its genotype it would show.

With the frillbacks i would not Imagine the birds you have carry rec red but its not impossible, from talking on the american frillback group I have noticed they all breed blues to blues, reds to reds, Rec reds to rec reds, Whites to whites, Yellows to yellows and occasionally they will breed yellows to reds to improve the yellow, With this in mind it is possible your birds carry rec red but unlikely. As for Indigo well I don't think thats in the frillbacks as yet. If it is I would think its uncommon.

Lastly we cannot rule out the slight possibility of a random mutation turning a blue to ash red but that is so unlikely its hardly worth mentioning,


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes. You can get recessive red if they are both carrying it, cherry if the father is carrying it. And random mutation, which is how we got ash-red to begin with.

As for in Frillbacks, no. Not unless you ended up with a recessive red one. Which there are RR frillbacks so it is possible, depending on where you live they may be more common.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

I agree with Becky that it is rather unlikely that you will be able to breed red frillbacks from the blue pair.


----------

